# John MacDonald (Clachan, Kintyre)



## ian d.cameron (Jul 3, 2005)

Good afternoon Ladies and Gents
A mate of mine, Steven Souness, is looking for an old mate of his, John MacDonald from Clachan in Kintyre. John was an engineer in the Merchant Navy and last heard of running a pub in Paisley.
If you’re out there John give us a shout or if anyone knows John give him a shout.
Cheers
Ian


----------

